# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة هذا الحديث: (من أصبح منكم آمنا في سربه..)؟

## أبوبكر الذيب

الحمد لله
هذا الحديث يرويه سلَمَةَ بنْ عبُيَدْ الله بنْ محِصْنَ الخطَمْيِِّ ، عنَْ
أبَيِه - وكَاَنتَ لهَ صحُبْةَ - قاَل : قاَل رسَوُل الله صلََّى اللَّهُ
علَيَهْ وسَلََّم : (منَ أصَبْحَ منِكْمُ آمنِاً فيِ سرِبْهِ ، معُاَفىً فيِ
جسَدَهِ ، عنِدْهَ قوُت يوَمْهِ ، فكَأَنََّماَ حيِزتَ لهَ الدُّنيْاَ)
رواه البخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (رقم/ 300 ) والترمذي في "السنن" ( 2346 ) وقال
: حسن غريب .
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله بعد تخريجه الحديث عن جماعة من الصحابة : " وبالجملة
، فالحديث حسن إن شاء الله بمجموع حديثي الأنصاري وابن عمر . و الله أعلم .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاك الله خيرا :
و سأنقل لك من كناشتى التخريج الكامل لطرق هذا الحديث ، و عللها :

 هذا الحديث روى عن عبيد الله بن محصن الأنصارى و عبد الله بن عمر و أبى الدرداء و على بن أبى طالب رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين :

أولا: عن عبيد الله بن محصن الأنصارى :

أخرجه البخارى فى الأدب المفرد  ، و الترمذى فى جامعه ،و ابن ماجه فى سننه ، و الحميدى و القضاعى فى مسندهما  ،و ابن أبى عاصم فى الأحاد و المثانى  ،و العقيلى فى الضعفاء الكبير ، و ابن أبى الدنيا فى القناعة ، و الخطيب فى تاريخ بغداد ، و البيهقى فى الزهد الكبير .
و فيه : سلمة بن عبيد الله بن محصن الأنصارى و هو مجهول .

ثانيا : عن ابن عمر :

أخرجه الطبرانى فى الأوسط ، و ابن أبى الدنيا فى القناعة .
و فيه ثلاثة علل : 
1- على بن عابس مجمع على ضعفه .
2- عطية العوفى شيعى ضعيف مدلس و قد عنعن .
3- الانقطاع بين على بن عابس و فضيل بن مرزوق .

ثالثا : عن أبى الدرداء :

أخرجه ابن حبان فى صحيحه ، و البيهقى فى الشعب ، و القضاعى فى مسنده ، و أبو نعيم فى الحلية ، و الخطيب و ابن عساكر فى تاريخهما .
و فيه عبد الله بن هانىء بن عبد الرحمن العقيلى و هو كذاب .

رابعا : عن على :

أخرجه السهمى فى تاريخ جرجان ، و فيه أحمد بن عيسى العلوى و هو كذاب .


الحكم النهائى :
الحديث حسن لغيره بمجموع حديثي الأنصاري وابن عمر كما قال العلامة الألبانى رحمه الله .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي أحمد ـ حفظه الله ـ تخريج طيب :
أود أن أضيف عليه :
حديث عبيد الله بن محصن الأنصاري ، أخرجه أيضاً :
*البيهقي في الشعب (7/294) ، وفي الأربعين الصغرى ، وأخرجه ابراهيم بن عبد الصمد في أمالي أبي اسحاق ، وابن القانع في معجم الصحابة ، وأبو نعيم الأصبهاني في معرفة الصحابة .* 
*وفي إسناده أيضاً :* 
*عَبْدُ الرحمنِ بنُ أَبي شُمَيْلَةَ الأَنْصَارِيُّ ، قال عنه في التقريب : مقبول .*
*قال المناوي فب فيض القدير (6/68) : 
وقال: حسن غريب ، قال ابن القطان : ولم يبين لم لا يصح ، وذلك لأن عبد الرحمن لا يعرف حاله وإن قال ابن معين : مشهور ، فكم من مشهور لا تقبل روايته .. " .
ففي إسناد هذا الطريق علتان :
الأولى : عَبْدُ الرحمنِ بنُ أَبي شُمَيْلَةَ الأَنْصَارِيُّ .
والثانية : سلمة بن عبيد الله بن محصن الأنصارى .
قال العقيلي في الضعفاء (2/146) : " سلمة بن عبيد الله بن محصن ، مجهول في النقل ولا يتابع على حديثه ولا يعرف إلا به . . . حدثنا عبد الله ابن أحمد ، قال : سألت أبي عن سلمة بن عبد الله بن محصن الأنصاري ؟ فقال : لا أعرفه " .
وحديث ابن عمر :
الذي أخرجه الطبرانى فى الأوسط ، و ابن أبى الدنيا فى القناعة .
فيه ثلاثة علل :
1- على بن عابس مجمع على ضعفه .
2- عطية العوفى شيعى ضعيف مدلس و قد عنعن .
3- الانقطاع بين على بن عابس و فضيل بن مرزوق .
ففي تحسين الشيخ العلامة الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ لهذا الحديث من خلال هذين الطريقين في النفس منه شيء . هذا ما تبين ، والله تعالى أعلم 
أما بقية الطرق فلا يفرح بها . 


*

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخى أبا عبد الرحمن ، و لكن هناك قضية تشغل بالى فى علم المصطلح وهى :
كيف يرتقى الحديث الضعيف بسبب سقط فى اسناده كأن يكون منقطعا ، أو الضعيف بسبب كون هناك راو مجهول ، الا يمكن أن يكون الراوى الساقط من السند أو المجهول متروكا أو وضاعا لا يرتقى الحديث بروايته اذا جاءت من طريق اخر ضعيف .
يمكن أن نستثنى القرون الثلاثة المفضلة من هذه القضية لأن الكذب قد فشى بعدهم كما أخبر بذلك النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم بذلك .

و جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخى أبا عبد الرحمن ، و لكل من أبصرنى طريقى ، و أوضح عيوبى .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

صدقت يا شيخى فى أن  تحسين الشيخ العلامة الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ لهذا الحديث من خلال هذين الطريقين في النفس منه شيء .
لأن وجود ضعف فى راويان ، و تدليس  ، و انقطاع ، و اجتماع كل ذلك فى اسناد واحد - طريق ابن عمر- ليس بالضعف اليسير الذى يزول من طريق أقل أو مثله فى الضعف ، و مما لا تطمئن النفس الى صلاحيته فى الشواهد و المتابعات .

فيبقى الحديث على ضعفه .

فجزاك الله خيرا ، و نفع بعلمك شيخى أبا عبد الرحمن .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

زيادة فى التخريج :

 أخرجه ابن أبى عاصم فى الزهد (204) عن الأنصارى مرفوعا.

و الطبرانى فى مسند الشاميين (22) من طريق ابن عمر مرفوعا.

و الشجرى فى الأمالى الخميسية (1648) من طريق على مرفوعا.

و ابن حبان فى روضة العقلاء ( ح رقم 123) و ابو سعيد النقاش فى ثلاثة مجالس من أماليه (ح رقم 50 ) عن أبى الدرداء مرفوعا .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

حقيقة يا أخي أحمد ، أفتخر بك وبعلمك .
أسأل الله تعالى لك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، ومنكم نستفيد كثيراً .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الشكر موصولاً لأخي أبي بكر الذيب ـ حفظه الله ـ على طرحه لهذا الموضوع . بارك الله فيه ونفع به .

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فيكم يا إخواني وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذ التخريج الماتع و أسأل الله أن ينفع بكم بارك الله فيك يا أخينا أحمد السكندري أسأل الله أن يرزقك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح 
وكم وددنا أن ارتقى هذا الحديث لدرجة الحسن ولكن ليس كل كلام جميل يصلح أن يكون حديثا فلقد حاك في نفسي منه شى

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم.
كتبت تخريجًا مطوَّلاً للحديث فيه بسط ما اختصره الإخوة، وفيه فوائد زوائد.
وقد سبق للأستاذ مصطفى الفاسي تخريج الحديث باقتضاب أيضًا هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174835
وبالله التوفيق.

1- تخريج حديث عبيدالله بن محصن:
# التخريج:
أخرجه الحميدي في مسنده (439) -ومن طريقه الترمذي (2346)، وأبو نعيم في معرفة الصحابة (4716)، وابن قانع في معجم الصحابة (2/178)-، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد (300)، والتاريخ الكبير (5/372، 373) -ومن طريقه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (9879)، وفي الزهد الكبير (105)-؛ عن بشر بن مرحوم، وابن ماجه (4141) عن سويد بن سعيد، ومجاهد بن موسى، والترمذي (2346) عن عمرو بن مالك، ومحمود بن خداش، وابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد والمثاني (2126)، وفي الزهد (204)؛ عن كثير بن عبيد، وفي الآحاد والمثاني (2127) عن يعقوب بن حميد، والطبري في المنتخب من ذيل المذيل (ص84) من طريق محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد العمري، والعقيلي في الضعفاء (2/146) من طريق عمرو بن رافع، وإبراهيم بن عبدالصمد في الجزء الأول من أماليه (7) -ومن طريقه القضاعي في مسند الشهاب (450)، والمزي في تهذيب الكمال (11/295، 296)- عن محمد بن عبدالله بن يزيد المقرئ، وابن قانع في معجم الصحابة (2/178) من طريق يحيى بن بشير القرقساني، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (9878)، وفي الأربعين الصغرى (57)؛ من طريق سريج بن يونس، والخطيب في تاريخ بغداد (3/364) من طريق الوليد بن شجاع.
جميعهم (أربعة عشر راويًا) عن مروان بن معاوية، عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة، عن سلمة بن عبيدالله بن محصن، عن أبيه، قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «من أصبح منكم آمنًا في سربه، معافى في جسمه، عنده طعام يومه؛ فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا» لفظ الحميدي.
إلا أنه جاء في رواية سريج بن يونس عن مروان: عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة، عن أبيه، عن سلمة بن عبيدالله، به.
# دراسة الإسناد:
تفرَّد برواية هذا الحديث مروان بن معاوية، وعليه دارت الروايات، قال الترمذي: (لا نعرفه إلا من حديث مروان بن معاوية).
ولم يختلف عليه في إسناده؛ إلا ما كان في رواية سريج بن يونس من زيادة أبي شميلة والد عبدالرحمن في الإسناد، قال البيهقي -عقب إسنادها في الشعب-: (وقد ذكره البخاري في غير الجامع عن بشر بن مرحوم, عن مروان بن معاوية, عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة الأنصاري القبائي, عن سلمة, عن أبيه -ولم يقل: عن أبيه, عن سلمة-)، وقال -عقب إسناد رواية سريج في الأربعين الصغرى-: (غير أنه قال: عن عبدالرحمن، عن أبيه. و«أبوه» فيه زيادةٌ -فيما أعلم-).
وذكر أبيه في الإسناد خطأ -كما أشار البيهقي-؛ لاتفاق الجماعة عن مروان على عدم ذكره.
ثم إن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة هذا قد تفرَّد بالحديث، قال الدارقطني -في الأفراد (4123/أطرافه)-: (تفرَّد به عبد الرحمن بن أبي شميلة، عن سلمة بن عبيدالله، عن أبيه).
وعبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة هذا ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (7/79)، ولم أجد فيه لغيره توثيقًا.
وروى عنه: حماد بن زيد، ومروان بن معاوية، قال ابن المديني -كما في تهذيب الكمال (17/175)-: (لا أعلم أحدًا روى عنه غيرهما).
وقال ابن معين -كما في الجرح والتعديل (5/244، 245)-: (عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة الذي روى عنه حماد بن زيد؛ مشهور)، وقال أبو حاتم الرازي -كما في الجرح (5/245)-: (عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة هو مشهور برواية حماد بن زيد عنه).
والشهرة هنا لا تفيد الجرح أو التعديل، بل تفيد أنه معروف في جملة الرواة، وأن رواية حماد بن زيد عنه مشهورة، وهي كذلك؛ فقد جاءت عن كبار الشيوخ عن حماد، كعفان ومسدد وسليمان بن حرب ويونس بن محمد المؤدب وغيرهم.
ويشبه أن كلمة أبي حاتم إنما هي في تفسير كلمة ابن معين، وأن الشهرة فيها إنما هي شهرته برواية حماد بن زيد عنه.
قال ابن القطان -في بيان الوهم والإيهام (3/605، 606)-: (وهو أيضًا لا تعرف حاله، وإن كان قال فيه ابن معين وأبو حاتم: "مشهور"؛ فإنما يعنيان: برواية حماد بن زيد عنه، وكم من مشهورٍ لا تقبل روايته).
فابن أبي شميلة هذا مجهول الحال.
وله حديث معروف رواه عنه حماد بن زيد في فضل الأنصار، وقد اختلف الرواة عن حماد في شيخ ابن أبي شميلة، فقيل: عن رجل عن سعيد الصراف، وقيل: عن سعيد الصراف، وقيل بالشك بينهما، وربما كان الاضطراب من ابن أبي شميلة نفسه، وليس هذا موضع التحرير في ذلك الحديث.
هذا؛ وقد رأى العقيلي أن ابن أبي شميلة هو محمد بن سعيد المصلوب، وهو كذاب وضاع هالك:
قال العقيلي -في الضعفاء (2/548، 549 ط. السرساوي)-: (ولا أبعد أن يكون عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة هذا هو محمد بن سعيد المصلوب؛ لأن مروان بن معاوية يغير اسمه على أنواع كثيرة، فلعل سعيدًا هذا هو أبو شميلة، وجعله عبدَالرحمن وهو كذلك؛ لأن الألفاظ في هذا الحديث تشبه ألفاظَه).
فاحتج العقيلي على كلامه بأمرين:
الأول: أن مروان بن معاوية روى عن محمد بن سعيد المصلوب، وغيَّر اسمه إلى أسماء متعددة، وقد كان معروفًا بتدليس الشيوخ وتغيير أسمائهم. 
وذكر العقيلي وجهَ تغيير اسم محمد بن سعيد المصلوب إلى عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة، فإن الرجل عبدٌ للرحمن، ولعل سعيدًا أباه يكنى أو يلقب بأبي شميلة.
الثاني: نكارة متن هذا الحديث من جهة رفعه إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وكون ألفاظه تشبه ألفاظ محمد بن سعيد المصلوب في أحاديثه المطروحة والمنكرة.
وقد ناقش عبدالغني بن سعيد الأزدي قول العقيلي المذكور، قال -كما في تهذيب الكمال (25/268)-: (وقال أبو جعفر العقيلي: "إن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة هو محمد بن سعيد المصلوب، وإن قولهم: عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة أحدُ الأسماء التي غُيِّر بها اسم محمد بن سعيد"، وما صنع شيئًا، وإنما ذكرت قولَه هاهنا وحكيته عنه لئلا يظن ظانٌّ أني تركت قولاً قاله قائل هو أهل الحديث.
وأنا أقول: إن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة هذا غير محمد بن سعيد، وإنه رجل من الأنصار من أهل قباء، حدث عنه مروان بن معاوية، وحماد بن زيد، وأحد الحجج في رد قول العقيلي -لو لم يعرف نسب عبدالرحمن-: روايةُ حماد بن زيد عنه، لان حماد بن زيد لا يدلس، ولا ينقل اسمًا إلى اسم).
فاحتجَّ الأزدي في رد كلام العقيلي بأمور:
الأول: نسب ابن أبي شميلة؛ فإنه أنصاري قبائي (من أهل قباء)، وقد جاء نسبه كذلك في رواية مروان بن معاوية لحديثنا هذا عنه.
الثاني: أن حماد بن زيد روى عن ابن أبي شميلة باسمه هذا، وحماد بن زيد لا يدلس، ولا يغير اسم راوٍ إلى اسم آخر -كما هو معروف عن مروان بن معاوية-.
وقول عبدالغني أقوى، وبقي في قول العقيلي فائدة يأتي ذكرها -إن شاء الله-.

وإذا ثبت أن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة رجلٌ مجهول؛ فإن في رواية مروان بن معاوية عن المجاهيل نكارةً وضعفًا، قال عبدالله بن علي بن المديني -كما في تاريخ بغداد (13/151)-: وسألته -يعني: أباه- عن مروان بن معاوية الفزاري؟ فقال: (ثقة فيما روى عن المعروفين)، وضعَّفه فيما روى عن المجهولين. وقال العجلي -كما في معرفة الثقات (2/270-ترتيبه): (كوفي ثقة، وما حدث عن الرجال المجهولين؛ فليس حديثه بشيء)، وقال: (ما حدث عن المعروفين؛ فصحيح، وما روى عن المجهولين؛ ففيه ما فيه، وليس بشيء).
وللأئمة كلامٌ في أن مروان بن معاوية كثير الراوية عن المجاهيل.
وربما كان كل هذا عائدًا إلى احتمال كون المجاهيل من شيوخه معروفين بالضعف والترك، إلا أنه غير أسماءهم؛ فأضحوا مجاهيل عند أهل الفن، وهذا ما لم يتحقق في شيخه هنا.

ثم إن شيخ ابن أبي شميلة هنا: سلمة بن عبيدالله بن محصن؛ مجهول أيضًا، قال الإمام أحمد -في العلل ومعرفة الرجال (2/527-رواية عبدالله): (لا أعرفه)، وقال العقيلي -في الضعفاء (2/547 ط. السرساوي)-: (مجهولٌ في النقل، ولا يتابع على حديثه من جهةٍ تثبت، ولا يُعرف إلا به).
وإن كان ابن حبان ذكره في الثقات (6/398).

ويستخلص من المبحث السابق أنه قد اجتمعت في هذا الإسناد أسباب الضعف الآتية:
أولاً: تفرُّد مروان بن معاوية به، وهو في طبقةٍ متأخرة؛ طبقةِ شيوخ الأئمة، وقد قال الذهبي -في الموقظة (ص77)-: (وقد يسمي جماعةٌ من الحفاظ الحديثَ الذي ينفرد به مثل هشيم وحفص بن غياث منكرًا).
ثانيًا: جهالة حال عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة.
ثالثًا: كون الإسناد من رواية مروان بن معاوية عن أحد المجاهيل، وفي روايته عن المجاهيل ضعف ونكارة.
رابعًا: جهالة حال سلمة بن عبيدالله بن محصن.
خامسًا: كونه من مفردات المجاهيل، فتفرَّد به عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة -كما حكم الدارقطني-، وتفرَّد به سلمة بن عبيدالله بن محصن -كما حكم العقيلي-، وضمَّ ذلك الترمذيُّ في حكمه على الحديث بالغرابة.
سادسًا: نكارة رفع متن الحديث إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وشَبَهُهُ بأحاديث الضعفاء والمتروكين، كما ذكر العقيلي.
وقد شبَّه العقيلي لين هذا الحديث بلين حديث أبي الدرداء، قال -في الضعفاء (2/548 ط. السرساوي): (وقد رُوي مثل الكلام عن أبي الدرداء عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؛ بإسنادٍ يشبه هذا في اللين)، وحديث أبي الدرداء فيه راوٍ متهم بالكذب، وروى أحاديث بواطيل -كما سيأتي-.

ومن حق هذا الإسناد بعد ذلك أن يوصف بأنه (منكر)، وألا يستفيد ولا يستفاد منه عضد ولا تقوية.
هذا مع أنه أصح أسانيد هذا الحديث؛ نصَّ على هذا البيهقي -في شعب الإيمان (13/11)-.
ولهذا فقد تردد العلماء في إثبات صحبة عبيدالله بن محصن بهذا الإسناد، واختلفوا في ذلك:
فسئل ابن معين -كما في رواية أبي خالد يزيد بن الهيثم بن طهمان عنه (ص98)-: روى مروان، عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة، عن [سلمة بن] عبيدالله بن محصن الأنصاري، عن أبيه؛ له صحبة؟ قال: (أشبهه)، ولعل مراد ابن معين بذلك: أن الأمر قريب في إثبات الصحبة لعبيدالله بن محصن، 
وقال البخاري -في التاريخ (5/372)-: (له صحبة)، 
وقال أبو حاتم الرازي -كما في المراسيل (ص119)-: (يُدخَل في المسند، ولا ندري له صحبة أم لا؛ لأنه شيخ مجهول)، 
وأثبت صحبتَه ابنُ حبان -في الثقات (3/248)-، 
وقال ابن السكن -كما في الإصابة (4/402)-: (يُقال: له صحبة، وفي إسناده نظر)، 
وقال أبو نعيم -في معرفة الصحابة (4/1874)-: (رأى النبيَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأدركه)، 
وقال ابن عبدالبر -في الاستيعاب (3/1013)-: (منهم من جعل هذا الحديث مرسلاً، وأكثرهم يصحح صحبة عبيد الله بن محصن هذا، فيجعله مسندًا)، ولم أجد من روى الحديثَ مرسلاً -كما ذكر ابن عبدالبر-.
والراجح عدم إثبات الصحبة؛ لضعف الإسناد، بل نكارته، وأما إثبات بعض الأئمة لها؛ فربما أثبتها بعضهم لا اعتمادًا وتصحيحًا، بل حكاية للإسناد الذي وقعت به روايته عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وربما كان بعضهم لا يعتمد على هذا الإسناد، بل على ذكرٍ لعبيدالله بن محصن في غيره، والله أعلم.

تنبيه: قد أعلَّ الشيخ الألباني حديثًا بعبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة، قال -في الضعيفة (13/906)- في سياق علله: (الثالثة: الراوي عنه: عبدالرحمن بن أبي شميلة: مجهول الحال، قال ابن المديني: "لا أعلم روى عنه غير حماد بن زيد ومروان بن معاوية"، ولم يوثقه غير ابن حبان (7/79)، وقال الحافظ:
"مقبول" أي: عند المتابعة، وإلا فليِّن الحديث عند التفرد -كما هنا-) ا.هـ.
ولم يلتفت الشيخ -رحمه الله- إلى هذه العلة في حديثنا هذا.

2- تخريج حديث عبدالله بن عمر -رضي الله عنهما-:
أ- رواية عطية العوفي عنه:
# التخريج:
أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الأوسط (1828) من طريق عبدالرحمن بن صالح الأزدي، عن علي بن عابس، عن فضيل بن مرزوق، عن عطية، عن ابن عمر، عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: «من أصبح معافى في بدنه، آمنًا في سربه، عنده قوت يومه؛ فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا».
# الدراسة:
قال الطبراني -عقب إسناده إياه-: (لم يروِ هذا الحديث عن فضيل إلا علي، تفرد به عبدالرحمن).
وعلي بن عابس قال فيه ابن معين -في رواية-: (ليس بشيء)، وضعَّفه الجوزجاني والنسائي والأزدي، وقال الساجي: (عنده مناكير)، وقال ابن حبان: (كان ممن فحش خطؤه وكثر وهمه فيما يرويه؛ فبطل الاحتجاج به).
وضعفه غير هؤلاء، وتراجع ترجمته في التهذيب وفروعه.
وقد تكُلِّم في فضيل بن مرزوق، وهو ممن أكثر عن عطية -وهو العوفي-، قال أحمد: (لا يكاد يحدث عن غير عطية)، وفي روايته عن عطية خاصةً نكارة، قال ابن حبان -في المجروحين (2/209)-: (كان ممن يخطئ على الثقات، ويروي عن عطية الموضوعات، وعن الثقات الأشياء المستقيمة، فاشتبه أمره، والذي عندي: أن كل ماروى عن عطية من المناكير؛ يلزق ذلك كله بعطية، ويبرأ فضيل منها)، وقال الذهبي -في السير (7/342)-: (وقيل: كان يأتي عن عطية ببلايا).
وعطية مشهور في الرواة، والأكثر على ضعفه.
فاجتمع في ذلك:
ضعف علي بن عابس،
ونكارة ما روى فضيل بن مرزوق عن عطية العوفي،
وضعف عطية العوفي،
والتفرد الشديد في هذا الإسناد في الطبقات المتأخرة جدًّا، فإن المتفرد به: عبدالرحمن بن صالح الأزدي من أقران الأئمة (ابن معين وأحمد ونحوهم).
فهذا الإسناد منكر.

ب- رواية خالد بن مهاجر عن ابن عمر:
# التخريج:
أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط (8875)، ومسند الشاميين (450) -وعنه أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء (6/98) وفي الأربعين الصوفية (ص77)-؛ عن المقدام بن داود، وابن السني في القناعة (16) عن نصر بن مرزوق، وابن عدي في الكامل (4/140) من طريق إسماعيل بن إسرائيل، وابن عدي (4/140)، والسلمي في الأربعين في التصوف (9) -ومن طريقه السبكي في معجم الشيوخ (ص586، 587)-، والقضاعي في الشهاب (618)، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (9876) -ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (16/212)-؛ من طريق الربيع بن سليمان؛ جميعهم (المقدام بن داود ونصر بن مرزوق وإسماعيل بن إسرائيل والربيع بن سليمان) عن أسد بن موسى، عن أبي بكر الداهري، عن ثور بن يزيد،
وأخرجه ابن مردويه في أماليه (22) -ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في معجمه (1055)، وفي تاريخ دمشق (16/212، 213)- من طريق سلام بن سليمان، والبيهقي في الشعب (9877) من طريق عصمة بن سليمان، والشجري في أماليه (2/170) من طريق خالد بن يزيد؛ ثلاثتهم (سلام وعصمة وخالد) عن سلام الطويل، عن إسماعيل بن رافع،
كلاهما (ثور بن يزيد وإسماعيل بن رافع) عن خالد بن مهاجر، عن عبدالله بن عمر -رضي الله عنهما-، قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «ابنَ آدم؛ عندك ما يكفيك، وأنت تطلب ما يطغيك, ابنَ آدم؛ لا بقليل تقنع, ولا من كثير تشبع, ابنَ آدم؛ إذا أصبحت معافى في جسدك، آمنًا في سربك، عندك قوت يومك؛ فعلى الدنيا العفاء»، لفظ الربيع بن سليمان عن أسد بن موسى، وللباقين نحوه تامًّا ومختصرًا.
إلا أن المقدام بن داود في روايته عن أسد بن موسى بإسناده؛ جعله عن خالد بن مهاجر، عن عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه-.
تنبيه: وقع في أمالي ابن مردويه كون الحديث من مسند عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه-، والصواب جعله من مسند ابن عمر؛ لأن ابن عساكر أسند الحديث في موضعين من طريق ابن مردويه؛ فجاء فيه كذلك.
# الدراسة:
جاءت هذه الرواية عن خالد بن مهاجر من وجهين:
الأول: رواية ثور بن يزيد:
وقد رواه أسد بن موسى، عن أبي بكر الداهري، عن ثور، واتفق ثلاثة من الرواة عن أسد على جعله من مسند ابن عمر، وانفرد المقدام بن داود بجعله من مسند عمر، وهو خطأ، والمقدام بن داود متكلَّم فيه -كما في لسان الميزان (6/84)-، والرواة الآخرون أوثق منه وأقوى، وفيهم الربيع بن سليمان، الثقة صاحب الشافعي وراوي كتبه.
وقد استغرب الطبراني رواية المقدام؛ فقال -عقب إسنادها-: (لا يروى هذا الحديث عن عمر إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به أسد بن موسى)، واستغربها أبو نعيم، فقال: (غريب من حديث ثور، لم نكتبه إلا من حديث أسد عن أبي بكر).
وحكمهما هذا منسحب أيضًا على الرواية الأصح بجعله من مسند ابن عمر؛ فإنه قد تفرد بها أسد بن موسى، وتفرد بها أبو بكر الداهري؛ قال ابن عدي -عقب إسنادها-: (وهذا الحديث عن ثور بن يزيد لا أعلم يرويه عنه غير أبي بكر الداهري).
وأبو بكر الداهري هذا ضعيف جدًّا، وبعض الأئمة حكم بتركه، وبعضهم اتهمه بالكذب، فروايته هذه منكرة جدًّا.
الوجه الثاني عن خالد بن مهاجر: رواية إسماعيل بن رافع:
قال ابن عساكر -بعد أن أسندها في معجمه-: (هذا حديث غريب).
وقد تفرد بها -فيما وجدت- سلام الطويل، وهو متروك، وإسماعيل بن رافع نفسه واهٍ منكر الحديث، وبعض الأئمة حكم بتركه.
فالرواية من هذا الوجه منكرة أيضًا.
فلا تصح الرواية عن ابن عمر من طريق خالد بن مهاجر بحال، وبقي فيها علة سماع خالد بن مهاجر من ابن عمر، وفي ذلك نظر، قال الحافظ شمس الدين ابن سعد الصالحي في تخريج معجم شيوخ السبكي -عقب إسناد هذا الحديث-: (خالد بن مهاجر لم يروِ عن ابن عمر في الكتب الستة شيئًا).

3- تخريج حديث أبي الدرداء -رضي الله عنه-:
# التخريج:
أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (671)، وفي روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء (ص277، 278)، والطبراني في مسند الشاميين (22)، وأبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء (5/249)، والنقاش في ثلاثة مجالس من أماليه (50/ترقيم موقع الشبكة الإسلامية)، والقضاعي في الشهاب (539)، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (9874، 9875)، وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (7/194، 70/147)، والذهبي في السير (18/389)، وتذكرة الحفاظ (3/1177)؛ جميعهم من طريق أربعة عشر راويًا، عن عبدالله بن هانئ بن عبدالرحمن بن أبي عبلة، عن أبيه هانئ بن عبدالرحمن، عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة، عن أم الدرداء، عن أبي الدرداء، قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «من أصبح معافى في بدنه، آمنًا في سربه، عنده قوت يومه؛ فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا بحذافيرها، يا ابن جعشم؛ يكفيك منها ما سد جوعك، ووارى عورتك، وإن كان بيتًا يواريك؛ فذاك، وإن كانت دابة فتركبها؛ فبخٍ، فإن الخبز وماء الجر وما فوق الإزار حساب عليك»، لفظ أبي نعيم في الحلية، وللباقين نحوه تامًّا ومختصرًا، ولم يذكر بعضهم: «بحذافيرها»، ووقع عند بعضهم: «يا ابن آدم».
تنبيه: وقع في صحيح ابن حبان (ترتيب ابن بلبان) في رواية عبدالله بن هانئ بن عبدالرحمن: «قال: حدثنا أبي، قال: حدثنا أبي، قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة»، وتكرار «قال: حدثنا أبي» سبق نظر، وجاء على الصواب بدون ذلك في إتحاف المهرة (12/618).
# الدراسة:
هذا الحديث غريب، قال الذهبي -عقب إسناده-: (هذا حديثٌ غريب).
فقد تفرد به -فيما وجدت- عبدالله بن هانئ بن عبدالرحمن، عن أبيه.
وتفر به أبوه هانئٌ عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة، قال أبو نعيم -عقب إسناده-: (غريب من حديث إبراهيم، تفرد به ابن أخيه عنه)، يعني بابن أخيه: هانئًا؛ فإن إبراهيمَ بن أبي عبلة عمُّه.
فأما عبدالله بن هانئ بن عبدالرحمن؛ فقد قال أبو حاتم الرازي -كما في الجرح (5/194)-: (روى عنه محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد بن مخلد الهروي، عن أبيه، عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة أحاديث بواطيل)، وابن مخلد الهروي هذا محدِّث نيسابوري مشهور -انظر: الأنساب (5/227)-، وأغلب الظن -إن لم يُجزَم- أن العلة في هذه الأحاديث البواطيل: عبدالله بن هانئ هذا، فقد قال أبو حاتم -عقب كلامه السابق-: (قدمت الرملة، فذُكر لي أن في بعض القرى هذا الشيخ، وسألت عنه، فقيل: هو شيخ يكذب، فلم أخرج إليه، ولم أسمع منه).
وخفي حاله على ابن حبان؛ فذكره في الثقات (8/357)، وصحح حديثه هذا بإخراجه في صحيحه.
وهانئ بن عبدالرحمن أبوه ذكره ابن حبان في ثقاته (7/583، 584)، وقال: (ربما أغرب)، وقد خفي حاله على الذهبي، فقال -عقب إسناده الحديث في السير-: (لا أعرف حال هانئ)، وقال -عقب إسناده الحديث في تذكرة الحفاظ-: (لكني لا أعرف هانئًا).
وشيخه عبدالرحمن بن أبي عبلة ثقة، لكن قال الدارقطني -كما في سؤالات الحاكم (274)-: (الطرقات إليه ليست تصفو، وهو بنفسه ثقة لا يخالف الثقات إذا روى عنه ثقة).
وهذا الطريق مما لم يصفُ من الطرقات إلى ابن أبي عبلة؛ فقد اجتمع فيه:
التفرد المتأخر مع أن لبعض رواته بعض الغرائب،
والضعف في عبدالله بن هانئ، بل اتهامه بالكذب،
والبواطيل التي في نسخة عبدالله بن هانئ، عن أبيه، عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة.

4- تخريج حديث علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه-:
# التخريج:
أخرجه السهمي في تاريخ جرجان (ص322) من طريق أحمد بن عيسى بن عبدالله بن محمد العلوي، عن محمد بن جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن جده، قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «من أصبح معافى في سمعه وبصره وعقله، آمنًا في سربه من السلطان، وله رزق إلى الليل؛ فقد أعطي خير ما أشرقت عليه الشمس -أو: غربت-».
وأخرجه الشجري في أماليه من طريق أبي المفضل محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد الشيباني، بإسناده عن موسى بن جعفر، عن أبيه جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه محمد بن علي، عن أبيه علي بن الحسين، عن أبيه الحسين، عن أبيه علي بن أبي طالب، قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «إنما ابن آدم ليومه، فمن أصبح آمنًا في سربه، معافى في جسمه، عنده قوت يومه؛ فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا».
# الدراسة:
جاء الحديث عن جعفر بن محمد الصادق من وجهين:
الأول: رواية ابنه محمد بن جعفر عنه، مختصرة الإسناد:
ورواها عنه أحمد بن عيسى العلوي، وهذا قال فيه الدارقطني -في الضعفاء والمتروكين (53)-: (كذاب)، وقال الذهبي -في السير (12/71)-: (له ما ينكر)، وقال -في تاريخ الإسلام (وفيات 241-250، ص61)-: (له غرائب).
الثاني: رواية ابنه موسى بن جعفر عنه، مفصَّلة الإسناد:
وراويها أبو المفضل محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد الشيباني قال فيه الخطيب -في تاريخ بغداد (5/466)-: (كان يروي غرائب الحديث وسؤالات الشيوخ، فكتب الناس عنه بانتخاب الدارقطني، ثم بان كذبه، فمزقوا حديثه، وأبطلوا روايته، وكان بعدُ يضع الأحاديث للرافضة)، واتُّهم بسرقة الحديث والكذب.
والظاهر أن هذا الحديث مما وضعه هو للرافضة.
فالحديث عن علي -رضي الله عنه- باطل.

# الخلاصـة:
بهذا يتبين أن كافة طرق الحديث مناكير شديدة الضعف، لا يصح أن تقوَّى ببعضها، أو يحكم بصحة الحديث بها؛ لأن المنكر لا يَعْضِد ولا يُعْضَد.
والحديث وإن كان في أبواب الرقائق والزهد مما يتساهل فيه الأئمة؛ فإن النكارة في طرقه ظاهرة، ولا يمكن مع ذلك التساهل في أمر الحديث، والله أعلم.




> ثانيا : عن ابن عمر :
> 
> أخرجه الطبرانى فى الأوسط ، و ابن أبى الدنيا فى القناعة .


أرجو التوضيح أخي أحمد بخصوص تخريجك حديث ابن عمر من القناعة لابن أبي الدنيا.



> وأخرجه ابراهيم بن عبد الصمد في أمالي أبي اسحاق ، وابن القانع في معجم الصحابة


بارك الله فيكم.
إبراهيم بن عبدالصمد هو أبو إسحاق، والأمالي له.
وابن القانع صوابه: ابن قانع.
أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> ويستخلص من المبحث السابق أنه قد اجتمعت في هذا الإسناد أسباب الضعف الآتية:
> أولاً: تفرُّد مروان بن معاوية به، وهو في طبقةٍ متأخرة؛ طبقةِ شيوخ الأئمة، وقد قال الذهبي -في الموقظة (ص77)-: (وقد يسمي جماعةٌ من الحفاظ الحديثَ الذي ينفرد به مثل هشيم وحفص بن غياث منكرًا)..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا ليس بجيد ! وكيف يحسن الإعلال بتفرد من يقول عنه أبو عبد الله الشيباني: ( ثبت حافظ ) ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكلام الذهبي لا يساعد كاتب المقال ! بل يضرُّه عند التأمل. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أما قول الكاتب: 


> ثالثًا: كون الإسناد من رواية مروان بن معاوية عن أحد المجاهيل، وفي روايته عن المجاهيل ضعف ونكارة.


فهذا إعلال مستقيم.
وجزى الله الأخ محمدًا خيرًا.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> إبراهيم بن عبدالصمد هو أبو إسحاق، والأمالي له.وابن القانع صوابه: ابن قانع.
> أحسن الله إليكم.


جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ محمد على هذا التخريج الوافي للحديث .
أما بالنسبة لأمالي أبي إسحاق ، فأنا ذكرت اسمه للبيان ، وكان ينبغي أن أقول في أماليه المعروفة بأمالي أبي اسحاق  . وابن القانع وصوابه ابن قانع سبق اصبع على لوحة المفاتيح .
بارك الله فيك ، وأحسنت جدا .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وإياكم، بارك الله فيكم.



> هذا ليس بجيد ! وكيف يحسن الإعلال بتفرد من يقول عنه أبو عبد الله الشيباني: ( ثبت حافظ ) ؟!


لي في هذا نظرٌ من وجوه -والأمر مناقشة واستفادة، لا محاججة ومناظرة-:
الأول: أنه إذا تحققت النكارة؛ فربما كانت العلة فيما ليس بعلة بمفرده، كما أعلوا المنكر بتدليس غير مدلس.
الثاني: أنني لم أرد الإعلال بتفرد مروان لذات روايته عن شيخه، بل بالنظر إلى طبقته المتأخرة، فكأني أقول: إن حديثًا لم يروه أهل العصور، ويتفرد به مروان بن معاوية مع تأخر طبقته؛ حقيق بالوصف بالنكارة.
ولذلك عقَّبتُ ذكرَ مروان بذكر طبقته، ثم بسياق كلام الذهبي، ومعلوم أنه ساقه في تقسيم التفردات بحسب الطبقات.
الثالث: أن الاعتماد في إعلال الإسناد ليس على هذا السبب فحسب، وتعاضد الأسباب يقوي الحكم بموجبها ولو لم تنهض مفاريدها لذلك.



> وكلام الذهبي لا يساعد كاتب المقال ! بل يضرُّه عند التأمل.


أرجو أن تشرح تأمُّلك الذي خلصت به إلى ذلك.



> أما قول الكاتب: 
> 
> 
> 
> ثالثًا: كون الإسناد من رواية مروان بن معاوية عن أحد المجاهيل، وفي روايته عن المجاهيل ضعف ونكارة.
> 
> 
> فهذا إعلال مستقيم.


أما بمفرده؛ فلست أراه في درجةٍ من الاستقامة قوية، وقد أشرتُ في ثنايا التخريج إلى سبب ذلك.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الأول: أنه إذا تحققت النكارة؛ فربما كانت العلة فيما ليس بعلة بمفرده، كما أعلوا المنكر بتدليس غير مدلس.



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أنتَ في غنية عن هذا بباقي العلل القادحة التي ذكرتَها أيها الناقد. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ثم هذه السبيل في الإعلال ليس يحسنه سوى الراسخين في هذا الفن من النقاد المتقدمين في تلك الصنعة وحسب !
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أما أن يأتي متأخر في الطبقة والرتبة فيعمد إلى إعلال حديث بتدليس شعبة فيه - مثلا -لكونه استنكر متنه ! فهذا هو المستنكر حقًا !




> الثاني: أنني لم أرد الإعلال بتفرد مروان لذات روايته عن شيخه، بل بالنظر إلى طبقته المتأخرة، فكأني أقول: إن حديثًا لم يروه أهل العصور، ويتفرد به مروان بن معاوية مع تأخر طبقته؛ حقيق بالوصف بالنكارة.



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ويلزمك بتلك الدعوى العجيبة : أن تصف بالنكارة كل حديث يتفرد بروايته كل من كان حاله كحال مروان من الرواة والنقلة ! ## لاداعي لهذاالأسلوب/حرره المشرف ## 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وأخشى أن يكون صاحبنا من أولاء الذين يتساهلون في التنكب عن قبول حديث الثقة الثبت المأمون حيث يتفرد بما لا يتابع عليه ! طالما أنه متأخر الطبقة عندهم ! وتراهم يرجعون في توصيف الطبقات المتأخرة إلى مطلق أذواقهم ! فيأتون بما لم يُسْبقوا إليه من قِبَلِ أحد !




> الثالث: أن الاعتماد في إعلال الإسناد ليس على هذا السبب فحسب، وتعاضد الأسباب يقوي الحكم بموجبها ولو لم تنهض مفاريدها لذلك.



قلتُ لك سابقًا : أنت في غنىً عن هذا الإعلال العليل ! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وهل لو كان أحمد بن حنبل نفسه هو القائم في الإسناد مقام ابن عم أبي إسحاق الفزاري ، هل كنتَ سَتُعلُّه بتفرده هو الآخر ! ## لاداعي لهذاالأسلوب/حرره المشرف ##




> أرجو أن تشرح تأمُّلك الذي خلصت به إلى ذلك.



الذهبي يعزو وصف بعض إفرادات حفص وهشيم وأضرابهم بالنكارة إلى حُذَّاق الصنعة من أئمة هذا الشان وحدهم ! ولم يفتح بكلامه الباب لكل أحد يريد أن يردَّ ما تفرد به بعض هؤلاء الفحول بمجرد تفردهم ! وهذا سافر جدًا .




> أما بمفرده؛ فلست أراه في درجةٍ من الاستقامة قوية، وقد أشرتُ في ثنايا التخريج إلى سبب ذلك



لعلك تعيد ما ذكرتُه هنا ريثما أستيبنه ! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وما زلتُ مصرًّا على استقامة الإعلال برواية مروان عن مشايخه الأغمار الغائبين ! فيكون الإسناد معلولا بعلتين:
الأولى: جهالة من حدَّث عنه مروان.
والثانية: كون الرواية من طريق مروان عن مجهول ! وهذا قد تكلم في مروان لأجله غير واحد من النقاد. 
والله المستعان لا رب سواه.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وفقك الله فيما تذهب إليه.



> لعلك تعيد ما ذكرتُه هنا ريثما أستيبنه !


إن كنت تقصد: ما ذكرتُه أنا، فهاهو:



> وربما كان كل هذا عائدًا إلى احتمال كون المجاهيل من شيوخه معروفين بالضعف والترك، إلا أنه غير أسماءهم؛ فأضحوا مجاهيل عند أهل الفن، وهذا ما لم يتحقق في شيخه هنا.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

لم تُجِب على قولي : 


> وهل لو كان أحمد بن حنبل نفسه هو القائم في الإسناد مقام ابن عم أبي إسحاق الفزاري ، هل كنتَ سَتُعلُّه بتفرده هو الآخر !


وهذا هو ركن القصيد بيني وبينكم الآن.
ووفقكم الله إلى نهج الرشاد فيما أنتم بسبيله.

----------


## قيود ذاكرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

إن جمع تلك الطرق وسبر أحوال الرواة والبحث في كتب العلل يحتاج إلى وقت طويل ويستنزف طاقة الباحث ويتوقف عقله عن طرق التأمل والاستنتاج والتحليل العقلي وهذا عائق وسبب في كثير من الخلل في طريقة الفهم والاستيعاب.

السؤال ما الفائدة التي خرج بها هؤلاء الأخوة , كان التركيز على الإجراء الشكلي للحديث واعني اسانبده وطرقه والبحث في رواة تلك الطرق , ولم يكن ذلك العقل النهم الذي يذهب إلى الأعماق في ذلك الإجراء الشكلي تأمل في الناحية الموضوعية لذلك الحديث وهو لفظه ومعناه , لأن إجراءات تصحيح وتضعيف الأحاديث هي ظنية احتمالية يمكن أن يأخذ الحديث كلا الاتجاهين من حيث تصحيحه و تضعيفه و إنكاره , وهذا مثال لإشكالية العقل المعاصر المتدين وكذلك توجد تلك الإشكالية في بعض من يدعي التنوير أو الانفتاح أو العلمنة في بلدنا .


هل معني الحديث فيه نكارة وغرابة تتناقض مع المبادئ والمقاصد الشرعية ؟ ممكن أن يوجد من يفهم أن تعارضاً وتناقضاً بين التوجهين فيتم إيجاد تصورين وترجيحين إما للانعزال أو الانغماس في ملذات نعيم الحياة الإنسانية , وفي ظني أنه لا يوجد أي تناقض أو تعارض مع تلك المقاصد والمبادئ الشرعية  إلا أن هناك إشكالية في هذا الحديث من حيث إنه يُرغب في عدم الإكثار من الدنيا و فيه إيماءةً إلى تفضيل العزوف عن ملهيات ومغريات الحياة والتطلع إلى العزلة لفساد أهل الزمان , 

وتلك الأوصاف التي تنحو إلى الانعزال والعزوف عن الدنيا تحتاج إلى فهم كي يتم الجمع بينها وبين الآية ( ابتغ فيما آتاك الله الدار الآخرة ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا) الحديث ((إن قامت الساعة وبيد أحدكم فسيلة فإن استطاع أن لا يقوم حتى يغرسها فليفعل)) .

 وأظن أن مما يمكن أن يجمع بين تلك الأوصاف أن كلا الطريقتين بما يحملان من أوصاف سواءً التوجه إلى الانعزال أو التوجه إلى التطلع للحياة والدنيا والغوص في تلك الدنيا الجميلة يُحققان معنى من معاني حرية الاختيار وذلك لك إنسان بما يتسق مع طبيعته وتكوينه البشري ورؤيته وفلسفته لهذه للتدين والحياة , لكن السعي في الحياة وبنائها هو التوجه الذي تم تأسيسه وتأصيله في المعاني الكلية لمقاصد التشريع.

إن اصبت فمن الله وإن اخطأت فمن نفسي.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
الإنسان عدو ما يجهل.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> السؤال ما الفائدة التي خرج بها هؤلاء الأخوة


أخي الفائدة التي خرجنا بها أن الحديث ضعيف ولا تجوز نسبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وأن صح طرقه فيها مجهول أو مجهولان  
وفيها احتمال وجود تدليس قال يحيى بن معين والله ما رأيت أحيل للتدليس منه يعني مروان بن معاوية
 وفيها من ضعفت روايته عن المجاهيل وهذه منهم قال العجلي ما حدث عن المجهولين ففيه ما فيه وليس بشيء 
 و فيها من هو مكشكوك في صحبته

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> الإنسان عدو ما يجهل.


صدقت والله 



> أخي الفائدة التي خرجنا بها أن الحديث ضعيف ولا تجوز نسبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> وأن صح طرقه فيها مجهول أو مجهولان 
> وفيها احتمال وجود تدليس قال يحيى بن معين والله ما رأيت أحيل للتدليس منه يعني مروان بن معاوية
> وفيها من ضعفت روايته عن المجاهيل وهذه منهم قال العجلي ما حدث عن المجهولين ففيه ما فيه وليس بشيء 
> و فيها من هو مكشكوك في صحبته


بارك الله فيك .

----------


## قيود ذاكرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> الإنسان عدو ما يجهل.


 جزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## قيود ذاكرة

> أخي الفائدة التي خرجنا بها أن الحديث ضعيف ولا تجوز نسبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> وأن صح طرقه فيها مجهول أو مجهولان 
> وفيها احتمال وجود تدليس قال يحيى بن معين والله ما رأيت أحيل للتدليس منه يعني مروان بن معاوية
> وفيها من ضعفت روايته عن المجاهيل وهذه منهم قال العجلي ما حدث عن المجهولين ففيه ما فيه وليس بشيء 
> و فيها من هو مكشكوك في صحبته


عافاك الله
إن حكمك على الحديث له وجاهته ولاشك أن اسانيد هذا الحديث فيها علل تقدح في صحته استناداً لمعايير يتبناها فئة من اهل الفن والصنعة الحديثية بيد أن هناك علماء قد حسنوا هذا الحديث وذهبوا إلى أنه منسوب للنبي صلي الله عليه وسلم , فالحكم على اسانيد هذا الحديث بالجزم أنه لايجوز نسبته إلى صاحب الرسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واطراح قول العلماء الذين حسنوه فيه شئ من التحكم وعدم الاعتبار بخلاف اهل العلم , فاعتبار علة من العلل قادحة في حديث ما قد يختلف فيها اهل الصنعة انفسهم , فالحكم على اسانيد وطرق حديث ما هو حكم ظني قد يترجح احد طرفي ذلك الظن استنادا لتوافر وتحقق الشروط والقرائن المعتبرة لدى الطرف المرجح.
تحياتي

----------


## قيود ذاكرة

> صدقت والله 
> 
> بارك الله فيك .


 جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وإياك.
وليس كل خلافٍ جاء: مُعتبرًا *** إلا خلافًا له حظٌّ من النظر---
لا يجوز للمعترف بخروجه عن الفن، وغَرابته وطُروئه عليه: أن يتقحَّم المضايق تقحُّمَ المعارِض المستنكِر، وإنما له أن يَدخُل فيما يَستطيعه ويمكن له فهمُه دخولَ السائلَ المتعلِّم، إلى أن يأذن الله له بالتأهُّل للاعتراض والمناقشة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> بيد أن هناك علماء قد حسنوا هذا الحديث وذهبوا إلى أنه منسوب للنبي صلي الله عليه وسلم


كن مع صاحب الدليل الصحيح والأقوى فقط



> فالحكم على اسانيد وطرق حديث ما هو حكم ظني قد  يترجح احد طرفي ذلك الظن استنادا لتوافر وتحقق الشروط والقرائن المعتبرة  لدى الطرف المرجح.
> تحياتي


نعم هو حكم ظني -كما هي أغلب الأحكام في قضايا المحاكم في العالم والتي يترتب عليها قطع الرقاب ودفع الأموال -
 ولكن  هنا يترتب عليه جواز نسبة حديث للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدم جواز ذلك ومن ثم ما يترتب على ذلك
ثم ذلك هو ما يقبله العقل ولايقبل غيره
ثم الإجماع من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه

ثم انظر ما حصل للشيعة لما  لم يعتمدوا على الأسانيد الصحيحة و ماهي نتيجة  حالهم وماصاروا إليه والعياذ بالله

أخي الفاضل لقد ميز الله هذه الأمة بكونها لا تأخذ إلا ماصح سنده بتوفر  الشروط والقرائن  على صحته أو قبوله وتنقية ما دسه الضعفاء والكذابون  من أسانيد ومتون لا تثبت

ومفهوم كلامك أن علم الرجال وعلل الحديث ومعرفة صحيحه من سقيمه  هي كلام للترفيه
وأن علماء الأمة والمحدثون  الذين فنيت أعمارهم في الحفاظ على السنة  كان عملهم  غير مهم 
وهل يقول بكل ما سبق عاقل ؟؟

وأنصحك أن تفتح موضوعا خاصا لمعرفة أهمية هذا العلم 
وماهي الآثار السلبية التي تترتب على عدم إعتماده 
حتى يبين لك الأخوة الكرام  أهميته القصوى

----------

